# Niedrige Auflösung auf 22er Monitore



## TheGamler (5. August 2008)

*Niedrige Auflösung auf 22er Monitore*

Guten Tag zusammen!

Spiele gerade mit dem Gedanke mir einen neuen Monitor zu holen. Es soll ein 22-Zöller werden. 
Habe einige Freds schon durchgelesen - wahrscheinlich wird es ein Samsung SyncMaster 223BW!
*
EDIT*: Oder soll es doch ein ASUS VW222U sein? 
(Bin sehr unentschlosssen  )
 
Aber folgendes verunsichert mich noch:

Leider besitze ich noch eine X1950XT mit nur 256mb VRAM 
Diese hat für meine Ansprüche immer gereicht! Spiele meist in 1280x1024 (natürlich ohne AF/AA ect.)

So meine Frage ist nun, wie sehen denn niedrige Auflösungen bei großen Bildschirmen aus? 

Wenn ich auf dem 22-Zöller ein Spiel mit 1280xXXX (weiß die Auflösung nicht genau da anderes Format) spiele, dann leidet doch die Bildquali darunter oder? 

Meine Überlegung ist, ich habe die gleiche Anzahl von Pixel (oder sogar weniger) diese müssen aber eine viel größere Fläche ausfüllen - das kann doch nicht richtig funktionieren oder hab ich da irgendwo ein Denkfehler?

Wie man vielleicht merkt hab ich nicht so die Ahnung von Monitoren ^^

Ne andere Graka ist auch geplant, aber das dauert noch....
Monitor ist wichtiger!

Danke schonmal an alle 

Gruß
TherGamler


----------



## TheGamler (7. August 2008)

*AW: Niedrige Auflösung auf 22er Mhttp://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/images/smilonitore*

Schade das keiner etwas dazu sagen kann... 

Es wäre aber sehr nett wenn jemand (der ein 22-Zöller hat) für mich folgendes machen könnte:

Ein Bild machen auf dem der Monitor zu sehen ist auf denen1024xXXX; 1280xXXXX und 1920xXXXX (ohne AA/AF) Auflösungen laufen.
(Sorry kenn die Auflösungen nicht genau da es ja 16:9/10 Format ist)
und hier hochladen...

Am besten in nem Game like Crysis oder CoD4 o.A. 

Ich wäre euch sehr sehr dankbar wenn ihr mir helfen könntet!


----------



## $Lil Phil$ (7. August 2008)

*AW: Niedrige Auflösung auf 22er Monitore*



TheGamler schrieb:


> Wenn ich auf dem 22-Zöller ein Spiel mit 1280xXXX (weiß die Auflösung nicht genau da anderes Format) spiele, dann leidet doch die Bildquali darunter oder?



Ja schon, das Bild wirkt/wird unschärfer..


----------



## Railroadfighter (7. August 2008)

*AW: Niedrige Auflösung auf 22er Monitore*

Also ich hab den 223er BW und muss sagen, eigentlich wird das bild erst erkennbar unscharf, wenn man weniger als 1024 mal 768 einstellt.
Und das müsste deine Graka auch paken, meine alte X1600 Pro AGP hat auch 1680 mal 1050 in Crysis@Medium gepackt.


----------



## TheGamler (7. August 2008)

*AW: Niedrige Auflösung auf 22er Monitore*

Vielen Dank für die Antworten!

Im Forum von "Forumdeluxx" gibt es folgenden Thread [REVIEW] Asus VW222U, dort sieht man die Bilder die ich wollte ^^ 

Dort steht auch:
-Interpolation 



> Fast keine Unterschiede zur nativen Auflösung Feststellbar, hätte nicht gedacht das selbst bei 1024x768 das Bild weder verschwommen oder unscharf ist . Man muss schon auf 10cm rangehen damit man einen Unterschied feststellen kann!


Die Bilder und die Infos haben mich absolut überzeugt! 

Danke nochmals für alles!


----------



## Mosed (8. August 2008)

*AW: Niedrige Auflösung auf 22er Monitore*

Du hast ja auch die Möglichkeit keine Interpolation im Treiber einzustellen.

Wenn du 1280*1024 nutzt, hast du genau genommen nur rechts und links schwarze Balken. die 14 Pixel, die oben und unten schwarz sind...

Denn wenn 5:4 auf 16:10 gestreckt wird sieht das doch weniger schön aus. Also lieber schwarze Ränder, meiner Meinung nach.


----------



## DanielX (8. August 2008)

*AW: Niedrige Auflösung auf 22er Monitore*

Kann meinem Vorredner nur zustimmen, über den Treiber ist es möglich nicht Interpolieren zulassen.

Ich zocke so Crysis in 1280*1024, da ich dann eindeutig mehr Frames habe.


----------



## b0s (9. August 2008)

*AW: Niedrige Auflösung auf 22er Monitore*



DanielX schrieb:


> Kann meinem Vorredner nur zustimmen, über den Treiber ist es möglich nicht Interpolieren zulassen.
> 
> Ich zocke so Crysis in 1280*1024, da ich dann eindeutig mehr Frames habe.



Ist das beim Catalyst auch möglich oder zur Zeit den Geforce's vorbehalten?


----------



## Mosed (9. August 2008)

*AW: Niedrige Auflösung auf 22er Monitore*

Nicht interpolieren ja. Seitengetreu vergrößern ist angeblich nicht möglich. mein Wissen bezieht sich da aber auf ältere Catalyst "in" Internetforen. Ich habe seit zig Jahren keine Ati mehr, von daher kann ich das nicht nachschauen.

Aber suche einfach mal was nach Flachbildschirmeinstellungen oder ähnlich im Treibermenü.


----------



## b0s (9. August 2008)

*AW: Niedrige Auflösung auf 22er Monitore*

Hatte schon nach dem ersten Lesen des Threads geschaut, aber auch nach jetzt nochmaligem Absuchen konnte ich nichts derlei finden 
Bis auf eine Möglichkeit (Theater Modus für zwei Bildschirme) hab ich alle Einstellungen abgegrast, nichts von Interpolation oder ähnlichen Bildschirmeinstellungen zu finden.


----------



## Mosed (9. August 2008)

*AW: Niedrige Auflösung auf 22er Monitore*

PRAD Forum | News | [Hinweis] ATI führt mit Catalyst 8.3 seitengerechte Interpolation ein
ist zwar ein englisches Bild, aber sollte ja ableitbar sein.

es gibt mometan den 8.8 soweit ich weiß.


----------



## b0s (9. August 2008)

*AW: Niedrige Auflösung auf 22er Monitore*

Du meinst den 8.8 Beta oder?

Leider hab ich die gezeigte Option nicht 
Ich vermute jedoch die Lösung zu wissen: Mein TFT bitet leider nur den analogen D-Sub Anschluss. Laut Screenshot scheint "Nicht-Interpolation" nur bei digitaler Bildausgabe zur Verfügung zu stehen?


----------



## Aribarambo (9. August 2008)

*AW: Niedrige Auflösung auf 22er Monitore*

ich hab den catalyst 8.7 drauf und ich kann das seitenverhältnis einstellen wie ich will...

wenn du den asus nimmst kannst du das seitenverhältnis auch am monitor einstellen.


----------



## Mosed (9. August 2008)

*AW: Niedrige Auflösung auf 22er Monitore*

Ja, das geht nur digital.


----------



## b0s (9. August 2008)

*AW: Niedrige Auflösung auf 22er Monitore*

Ach Mist 
Muss ich damit wohl bis zum nächsten Monitor warten...


----------

